# Ridesharing friendly insurace



## uberxabqns (Apr 18, 2016)

My personal insurance is from GEICO. I got a quote from GEICO for their ride sharing insurance policy, and its too high. GEICO quoted me 300$ per month, which I cannot afford. Can you guys let me know of a friendly insurance company that allows ride sharing with personal insurance policy? I live in NM.


----------



## uberxabqns (Apr 18, 2016)

Waiting for a reply. Please help.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I know Liberty Mutual has a ridesharing policy.


----------



## Teresadawn (Apr 27, 2016)

AAA I'm paying$200 per month.I'm going to do research.I think it's high in Calif. I was told only mercury .state farm.AAA an one other maybe allstate have rideshare.I canceled geico cus I was told they didn't have rideshare.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Liberty Mutual also has it in CA.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2016)

*Screwedbyinsurance*
Progressive is hostile towards uber drivers. Period.
I was leasing a car and was going to finance it because in was earning such a great income with uber and had been driving for uber for 3 weeks when a hit and run driver hit me while I was on a trip with passengers and the cops found her...now Progressive has canceled my insurance and is threatening me and NO ONE WILL INSURE ME NOW....neither for private use insurance they want $400 a month or for commercial insurance I have been quoted $13,000 a year. And my car payment is $515. So Progressive has litterally caused me to be jobless homeless and destitute. I had to dump the car back at dealer today and I am too messed up to function at a regular job. I am just so ticked off...I have to suffer when I have done nothing wrong.


----------

